# Dome shaped water tank



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Doing some demo work making way for a new boiler, have to relocate this water tank, I think it was water. The building owner wants it preserved because it's old like the building the tag on the side says size: 36 x 8 stamped on it. Oh and it's freaky heavy tried to shove it me and the apprentice last week it didn't budge.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw one of those here recently at a old farm house. Hot water tank. Still being used w/o being serviced so he said


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

My In-Laws 100 gallon electric W/H that is over 56 years old and still working.. In the last 14 years I know there was no service work done on it or maintance.

Keep waiting for it to die so I can talk them into a new LP tankless W/H, Since they finially got LP gas 3-4 years ago when there oil buring furnace finally gave out and the bought a 94% EF. furnace.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Tank is probably monel.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

monel,if it is ,then you got some $$$ there


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

It was made by ingersol rand Way back, haven't been able to find anything about it online yet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I do believe you are looking at an Air Receiver Tank for a compressed air system...

The Ingersoll Rand tag is a dead giveaway on that....

The small condensate drain in the bottom, the tank is probably steel....

Any thoughts of using it you better have it hydrostatic tested and inspected first....

Have a look see at this link...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice thank you, no it's not going to be used and had been outa use for over 30 years. I had to relocate 8' to the side for a new HTP boiler. This site has all kinds of old items still in it behind the tank is a 16' long 36" tall heat exchanger of sort partially encased in concrete, it's long and round with 16" venting coming off the middle top of it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Clean it up a little and park it in the far corner

and hope that they
dont want you to take it out of the basement for them


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Took two chain hoists and about 3 hours to lift and drag it outa place, if they want it moved more it'll be an extra on the job, if they decide to get rid of it I'm calling a scrapper.


----------

